# band practice!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

some cunt just tried to park right in front of my main factory doors.....even though they are open as i am still working. so i ask him what he's playing at parking there (i always park here on a band practice night) but you are blocking my doors!!!!
but i always park here he said again.

np's fella you park there and when i want to get my forklift out to bring that lot in i will just pick your car up and fucking move it you thick cunt ok? (not in best of moods due to working in ovens best part of the day) i walked off and he moved it :?


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> some doodah just tried to park right in front of my main factory doors.....even though they are open as i am still working. so i ask him what he's playing at parking there (i always park here on a band practice night) but you are blocking my doors!!!!
> but i always park here he said again.
> 
> np's fella you park there and when i want to get my forklift out to bring that lot in i will just pick your car up and fucking move it you thick doodah ok? (not in best of moods due to working in ovens best part of the day) i walked off and he moved it :?


Weld his fucking doors shut and burn a sunroof for him to get in his car


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I was a tad rude to him & short fused chubster tbh, but I was tired and firking hot from the ovens...I won't be doing mid week meets again lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This one time at Band Camp.......


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> This one time at Band Camp.......


Camp band ya mean lol, on the side of the forge is a recording studio the site owners have.....


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> I was a tad rude to him & short fused chubster tbh, but I was tired and firking hot from the ovens...I won't be doing mid week meets again lol


That's no excuse you grumpy old git!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that you were justified to get a little hot under the collar, I bet that he was the triangle player.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> I think that you were justified to get a little hot under the collar, I bet that he was the triangle player.


is that the same as a cunt Keith? :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you were justified to get a little hot under the collar, I bet that he was the triangle player.
> ...


I thought a "doodah" was something a dog left on the footpath.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


ya just talking sheite now keith lol


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

